# Hi...New to FF, I start IVF drugs tomorrow - eek



## julesrules (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies,

I'm new to FF and I wish I would have found this forum a little quicker as I start my IVF drugs tommorrow. My DH and I have been TTC for 3 years and we are now at the stage where it feels very real that we may actually get pregnant! I am day 23 of my cycle tommorow and we already have all the drugs but we have an app at liverpool to talk through the plan and get us started. I am so nervous and excited at the same time, i'm sure you all know how that feels. I dont want to be too hopeful but I also don't want to be negative - you just cant win eh.  
I'm wishing you all lots of luck, please keep your fingers crossed for us as I really dont know what to expect?
Love 
Julesrules xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello Julesrules and  to Fertility Friends

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ * 
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Jules
good luck for tomorrow im sure your be fine, but i know how you feel you dont wanna get carried away and be too happy but dont wanna be negative cos thats how im feeling! 

I started my Gonal-f injections on tuesday, had a scan on friday but my folicles were still too small. going back tomorrow so hopefully they will have got to the size they need to be! 

T/c x


----------



## Julsipoos (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi Jules.  My name is Juls too!

I am in the same boat as you.  I am due to get my treatment plan on the 27th September so not long to go now.  I think it will probably start a couple of weeks after this as I think that this is going to be the 1st day of my cycle but we will just have to wait and see.

I know exactly what you mean - I don't know how to feel either - one minute I am positive and then the next minute I think that it's not going to work.  I'm trying to stay positive but it's hard because I havent got a clue what to expect from the drugs/treatment as this is my first time.

Me and my husband are being treated in Leeds.  

Let me know how you get on tomorrow.

Juls


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Julsipoos ... Welcome to you too 

There's a thread for those starting treatment at Leeds here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244085.0;topicseen Please pop by and introduce yourself


----------



## julesrules (Sep 12, 2010)

Ah thankyou for replies, makes me feel like im not just taking to my computer  
Hi Juls, 
I have waited for what feels like a decade since my period to start the drugs on day23, im sure everyone is different and my lovely nurse at Liverpool told me that every couples journey is unique. Well, we went to the clinic yesterday and we have started Berseralin injections as day 23 (yippee) to down reg and I take that for 21 days - baseline scan on 29th Sep to see if my lining is thin enough? The injections dont hurt a bit, my DH and I decided on 6am for injections (that my very squeamish hubby is giving me) as i have to get up for work around then, it just feels great doing active treatment, you've not long to wait now Juls, it's so exciting - I walked away from the clinic beaming just for the fact we've started. 
I have started having Acupuncture as a friend recommended it, are you trying it too? I've only had 1 go which is a little weird but I have a lot of trust in the practitioner so i'm sure it can only do good - i'll try anything if it gets me a baby  
Hi Ceri, thankyou for messages, i'm new here so if i'm not doing things right please let me know. 
I honestly dont know what Gonal- F is, but I wish you loads of luck that the follicles have got to the right size for you - how did you get on? Fingers crossed.  
Keep in touch
  
Jules xx


----------



## Julsipoos (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi Jules,

No, I am not having acupunture at the moment.  You'll have to let me know how it goes.  Why has that been recommended?  What does it treat/affect?

I know - I cannot wait to start treatment (although it's also very nerve racking!), I don't think it's actually sunk that we are having IVF!  It seems like the last two years has just been waiting for every month to go by to find out that I wasn't pregnant and then appointment after appointment for different consults and tests etc so I'm sure the next stage will fly by!  I'm not the most patient of people!

Is your medication giving you any side-effects?

Hi Ceri,

Any news re your follicles?  Fingers crossed for you.

Juls  x


----------



## faith11 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello there,
I'm new to all this to, i was just reading your message and thought i would reply to it as your quite abit a head of me and im also under liverpool womans hospital too. I hope your feeling ok as you said you were starting next day. how are you feeling?
Im hopefully starting in the new yr as i have to have a op first on 3rd Nov to remove both f/tubes   How long did all the meetings take the starting of the treatment?

Michelle xxxxx


----------



## julesrules (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Juls, 
This fertility lark is a world i didnt think we would ever have to be in - we had a plan, We decided to put off children for a year after we got married to enjoy married life, but then my best friend and my sister got married so we put it off then to accomodate hen doo's, bridesmaid dresses etc..which was another year, so when the time was right for us, we went on a holiday and i told everyone literally that i would come back pregnant and we'd have the baby in August - I just feel really stupid now looking back but you just dont imagine that there will be any bother!What im trying to say is it is very surreal. Im really impatient too which doesnt help with something thats out of your hands, your treatment will be here really soon and you will be fine, i'm doing fine, the injections dont hurt, ive no side effects yet (it is only 3 days, who am i kidding  ) but im waiting for my beard and moustache which im bound to get  
I am really trying to stay as chilled as i can which is hard im sure you'll agree, the acupuncture was recommended by a friend who had fertility probs, and also Zita West recommends it, have you read her book - shes supposed to be the fertility guru, so i'm game to try anything really. It is supposed to go hand in hand with IVF and its worth looking into. 
Hi Michelle, im finding that all the staff at the Hewitt Centre are fabulous - i'm so glad we got to go there - ive got every faith in them and they are so supportive with everything. Sorry to hear that you need the op but they do know what there doing and come the new year hopefuly you'll be on the meds too  
The timescale was not really long, it just feels like it is, so we had our induction approx may 2010 so a few months to start treatment as i have irregular periods. I do wish you loads of luck though, 
keep in touch
jules xxx


----------



## faith11 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Jules. We feel really lucky to be there to. Im Glad your not having any bad side effects. I read some of the diarys last night and they made me a little nervous. 
I really hope this works for you....all my fingers and toes are crossed. 
Good luck and keep in touch.
Michelle. xxx


----------



## julesrules (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Michelle,
Everybody's journey is going to be different so try not to read stuff that makes you feel nervous, you may sail through everything, i've just had my 6th injection of Berserelin and I have to say i'm waiting for mood swings or beard but, early days, I feel great, if you inject slow, there is no pain and I am actually happy and nothing is a problem at the mo, long may it last - I know its early days, I think the thought of it working is keeping me positive  
Thankyou for your good luck messages, my limited advice, as I am pretty new to all this too, to you is keep yourself in the best shape you can, use this waiting time to get fit, gain a healthy BMI, try and reduce your stress by indulging yourself with lovely treatments e.g. massage, reflexology then when your time comes you have no external worries to hold you back, that is exactly what we did and I lost a stone and i'm loving exercising at the mo (not sure that will last ) and even though my job is still very stressful, im not letting it get to me (at the mo!!)

Speak soon
Jules xxx


----------



## faith11 (Sep 15, 2010)

HI julerules
Your right, I think i need to have lots of things that distress me. I keep pretty fit anyway, i like to run a lot, so hopefully my BMI wont be to bad. They have never mentioned it to me...so i hope its OK ( i think I'm going to start from now on just  in-case...thanks) 
Did they mention anything to you about not exercising during any treatment?
Did you give yourself awhile before treatment to cut out any foods and alcohol etc...?
Glad to here, your not feeling to bad and it's nice to here while your on injections your still positive.
I really hope it works for you.
    
P.s Have you tried acupuncture?......supposed to be really good through ivf for stress levels and helping blood flow to lower tummy!


----------



## julesrules (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Michelle,
We did ask the question of exercise but the nurse was happy for me to be active (asked about badmington, cross trainer and running) and she thinks fine until we start taking the Menopur which is the injection taken for 10 days prior to egg retrieval so ive 21 days to carry on as normal, then i'm resting big time! If your BMI is fine, don't worry its just that mine was over 30 (comfort eating  ) but it is now 28. When we realised it was the IVF route for us, I just made a decision that I wasn't going to drink alcohol - firstly for my weight, but really to give myself the best chance, its worth it, food wise, im just being healthy, although i do still love chocolate    
I am having acupuncture as it was recommended, they recommend to start that as early as you like - e.g. at your stage, I only had my first one last week though as I forgot?!?, I have another this Monday then she is gonna come prior to egg retrieval then immediately after they are put back in - thats what my acupuncture lady recommended.
I saw a friend of mine today who has PCOS and she is now 30 weeks thanks to IVF, was lovely to see her beaming.
You take care
Jules xxx


----------



## faith11 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey Julesrules,
I'm going to take your advice and look into doing acupuncture ASAP.
As for alcohol, i know i will struggle, it is the one thing i look forward to on weekend, but planned to give up after op, as unfortunately it is the one thing that destresses me. 
I will give up when its time, it just feels a million miles away at min IVF.
Speak soon Hun, I'm going to look into acupuncture now 
Faith11 xx


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Jules

sorry to jump in but i had to ask do you really get moustache and beard with the buserelin injections lol as im due to start them on friday?
Hope everything ok?
Love &  
Joanne
xxxx


----------



## julesrules (Sep 12, 2010)

hi joanne,
Oh I'm so sorry, I don't think so, was just trying to make light of a stressy situation, to be honest, I haven't read the side effects because quite honestly, I would take all the drugs regardless of what the side effects are so I feel better not knowing so I don't start obsessing I have every symptom, I didn't mean to add to your stress, sorry again, good luck with the injections, I've had my 8th this morning and I'm having accupuncture this afternoon, it's a long road and hopefully we'll all get there  
good luck and take care
jules xxx


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hiya Jules

lol i suppose i would it all gonna be worth it in the end   
i wasn't stressed about it  just thought when i wake up in morning with deep voice/ moustache & beard i will be well prepared with wax kit b4 DP gets jealous that mine may be a bit thicker than his lol 
glad you injections are ok, i just cant wait 2 get started now, how do you feel with the accupuncture?
Love & 
Joanne
Xxxx


----------



## julesrules (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Joanne,
Glad you see the funny side  
Only two days to go till you start the injections - eek, best of luck, it's really exciting. I'm still doing fine, I do feel bloated though but I am ready AF any time now. The accupuncture was fine, think i'd rather have a massage to be honest but if thats what the people in the know say, them i'm happy to have needles twidled in my hands and feet  
Keep us posted how you get on
Love and  
Jules xxx


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Hun

Well we gotta see the funny side along these lines somewhere aint we lol funny u should say that me and my mum just booked a spa day for on wednesday cant wait, im so excited for friday 2 lol.
you keep me posted to hun
Hope ur well
Joanne
xxx


----------

